# Fahneneffekt?



## Amr0d (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

habe bereits versucht die Suche zu bemühen, allerdings fehlen mir dafür ein wenig die Begriffe da ich nicht weiß wie man das nennt was ich nachbauen möchte. Habe nach fahne und mittelalter sowie pergament gesucht und die begriffe natürlich kombiniert.

Hier mal ein Foto davon

http://www.smaylicensing.com/RU_Rockabilly.jpg

Die "Fahne" mit dem Begriff University und die Fahne mit "Burns, Tenesee" würde ich gerne nachbauen.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir dazu einer helfen könnte.


----------



## ink (27. Februar 2008)

Moin
Suchst du sowas?
http://graphics-illustrations.blogspot.com/2007/08/tutorial-how-to-draw-banner-scroll-in.html

Ist zwar für Illu, aber in PS genauso anzuwenden.
Peez


----------



## Amr0d (27. Februar 2008)

Super danke 

//edit

Leider sieht mein Ergebnis leider nicht annähernd wie auf dem Beispiel Bild aus 
Bischen Hilfe wäre ganz gut, habe so das Gefühl das alles sehr platt wirkt.


----------

